# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه >  براعة اللغة العربية/ رائعة

## الوسادة

براعة اللغة العربية




بيتان غريبان





    *هذا البيت لا يتحرك اللسان بقراءته‎:

آب همي وهم بي أحبابي

همهم ما بهم وهمي مابي

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----

*وهذا البيت لا تتحرك بقراءته الشفتان‎:

قطعنا على قطع القطا قطع ليلة‎

سراعا على الخيل العتاق اللاحقي



أغرب شعر للإمام علي

هذه ابيات من الشعر لكن فيها العجب العجاب و فيها أحتراف وصناعة للشعر:
للأمام علي رضي الله عنه

ألــــــــــــوم صديقـــــي وهـــــــــذا محـــــــــــــــــــال 

صديقــــــــي أحبــــــــــــه كـــــــــلام يقـــــــــــــــــال 

وهـــــــــــذا كــــــــــــــلام بليــــــــــغ الجمـــــــــــــال 

محـــــــــــــال يــــــــــــقال الجمـــــــال خيــــــــــــال




الغريــــــــــــب في هذه الأبيات .....أنــك تستطيـــع قراءتها .أفقيــا ورأسيـــاً .!




مودته تدوم لكل هول ... وهل كل مودته تدوم 

إقرأ البيت بالمقلوب حرفا حرفا واكتشف الإبداع ...





    حيث ان هذا البيت يقرا من الجهتين كلمة كلمة



خطبتان للامام علي واحدة بدون حرف الالف والاخرى بدون نقط


هذه خطبة للإمام علي من غير حرف الألف .... بعدما اجتمع الناس وقالوا بأن الألف هو الحرف الأكثر شيوعاً بالكلام.



 ((حمدت من عظمت منته وسبغت نعمته وسبقت رحمته غضبه،وتمت كلمته، ونفذت مشيئته، وبلغت قضيته، حمدته حمد مُقرٍ بربوبيته، متخضع لعبوديته، متنصل من خطيئته، متفرد بتوحده، مؤمل منه مغفرة تنجيه يوم يشغل عن فصيلته وبنيه، ونستعينه ونسترشده ونستهديه، ونؤمن به ونتوكل عليه وشهدت له شهود مخلص موقن، وفردته تفريد مؤمن متيقن، ووحدته توحيد عبد مذعن، ليس له شريك في ملكه ولم يكن له ولي في صنعه، جلَّ عن مشير ووزير، وعن عون ومعين ونصير ونظير علم ولن يزول كمثله شيءٌ وهو بعد كل شيءٍ، رب معتزز بعزته، متمكن بقوته، متقدس بعلوّه متكبر بسموّه ليس يدركه بصر، ولم يحط به نظر قوي منيع، بصير سميع، رؤوف رحيم عجز عن وصفه من يصفه، وضل عن نعته من يعرفه، قرب فبعد و بَعُد فقرب، يجيب دعوة من يدعوه، ويرزقه ويحبوه، ذو لطف خفي، وبطش قوي، ورحمة موسعة، وعقوبة موجعة، رحمته جنة عريضة مونقة، وعقوبته جحيم ممدودة موبقة، وشهدت ببعث محمد رسوله وعبده وصفيه ونبيه ونجيه وحبيبه وخليله.



خطبة بدون نقط



 ((الحمد لله الملك المحمود ، المالك الودود مصور كل مولود ، مآل كل مطرود ساطع المهاد وموطد الأوطاد ومرسل الأمطار ، ومسهل الأوطار وعالم الأسرار ومدركها ومدمر الأملاك ومهلكها ومكور الدهور ومكررها ومورد الأمور ومصدرها عم سماحه وكمل ركامه وهمل وطاوع السؤال والأمل أوسع الرمل وأرمل أحمده حمدا ممدودا وأوحده كما وحد الأواه وهو الله لا إله للأمم سواه ولا صادع لما عدله وسواه ، أرسل محمدا علما للإسلام ، وإماما للحكام ، ومسدد

----------


## ابتسامة الشقاء

بكل جديه ...روعه ...واروع ما قرات 


 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا الك ابتسامة شقاء عالمرور الرائع نورتي حبيبتي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
روعة يسلمو هديل..

صارلي نص ساعة بقرأ بموضوعك فعلا اللغة العربية روعة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*اكيييييييييييييد ما في بعدها و الله اهلين هدوء منورني دايما*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش عارف شو بدي اقول انتي مجرد إبداع دائما

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا الك هديل عالموضوع الحلو ..

----------


## الوسادة

*يسلمو يا تحيتنا له له و الله انت المبدع يا مهندسنا البارع

اهلين شذى انتي يللي يسلمو عالمرور الحلو*

----------

